# عاجل جدا - تظاهر 3000 مسلم الآن بالسلاح الآلي امام كنيسة صول لمنع الجيش من بنائها



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

عاجل جدا - تظاهر 3000 مسلم الآن بالسلاح الآلي امام كنيسة صول لمنع الجيش من بنائها










​
كتبت مريم راجي - خاص صوت المسيحي الحر 


تشهد الآن قرية صول تظاهر حوالي 3000 مسلم بالسلاح الآلي امام الكنيسة بعد علمهم بإرسال قيادات من الجيش و برفقتهم القمص بلامون يواقيم لمعاينة ارض الكنيسة اعدادا للرسوم الهندسية الخاصة ببنائها.وصرح مصدر قبطي أن جميع مساجد القرية بدون استثناء تطالب المسلمين بالتوجه للكنيسة لمنع اتمام المعاينة.
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2011)

*عقليات ارهابية مستفزة 
ربنا يرحمنا 
*​


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

يا رب مستنين ردك


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

*الكلام ده لو صح اعتقد الموضوع حيبقي في مجزرة قريبة *


----------



## SALVATION (7 مارس 2011)

> تظاهر حوالي 3000 مسلم بالسلاح الآلي


 
_هتتبنى غصب عن حقدهم _
_وبنشكر الاخوة المسلمين العقلاء اللى انضموا للمسيرة الاحتجاجية_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مارس 2011)

لقد بلغ الظلم مداه


----------



## govany shenoda (7 مارس 2011)

ان رأيت ظلم الفقير ونزع الحق والعدل في البلاد فلا ترتع من الأمر.لان فوق العالي عاليا يلاحظ والاعلى فوقهما." سفر الجامعة 8:5


----------



## انجي حنا (7 مارس 2011)

ربنا موجود


----------



## BITAR (7 مارس 2011)

*وقاحة وسفاله اسلاميه*
*ليس لها مثيل*
*بداية ثمار *
*ثورة 25 يناير*​


----------



## shoshago (7 مارس 2011)

فين الجيش ولا ده مخطط من الجيش زى ما العادلى كان بيخطط محدش بيتعلم الدرس شوفوا حقنا ربنا خدوا ازاى من العادلى


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2011)

*الخبر غير موثق ولا توجد أى دلائل على صحته*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مارس 2011)

*يارب الخبر يكون غير صحيح
ولو فعلا صحيح المفروض الجيش ياخد موقف جاد 
ميقفش يتفرج زى ماحصل قبل كده :ranting:*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 مارس 2011)

لولا هجوم جيش الإخوان على المسيحيين وقتلهم

لما تجرأ أحد على تحدى الجيش 

الجيش المصرى ضاعت هيبته بعد سيطرة جيش الإخوان عليه

فلم يعد صمام أمان لمصر ، بل لعبة فى يد جيش الإخوان

الجيش المصرى سينتهى على أيدى جيش الإخوان المعادى لمصر ، الذى زعيمه يقول : طظ فى مصر
*
أين أنت يا طنطاوى !!!!!!!!!!! نايم والبلد بتتحرق !!!!!!!!!!!!

كنت بطلاً ، والآن سيجعلوك طرطوراً

قم من نومك ، إصح وإنقذ مصر *


----------



## Coptic Adel (7 مارس 2011)

*انا لسه جاي من ماسبيرو

 واتعرض علينا الكنيسة تتبني في مكان تاني ورفضنا

ومش هانسكت الا لما تتبني

 في نفس المكان ونفس المساحة ومش هانفرط في سنتي منها

والاهالي اللي مشيت ترجع بيوتها تاني ويتم محاكمة المتهمين

وانا بطالب كل قبطي عايز حقه ينزل معانا ويقول بصوت عالي
*​


----------



## antonius (7 مارس 2011)

يجب القاء القبض على كل شيوخ القرية لو صح الخبر ومحاكمتهم ورميهم في السجن !


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مارس 2011)

*أي سجن أخي الحبيب ؟؟؟*
*فتنة حرب أهلية = إعدام فوري لكل من خرج من مسلمي القرية وخاصة المحرضين*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مارس 2011)

*المتخلفيين متخلفيين طول عمرهم

ربنا يخدهم ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (7 مارس 2011)

*بعض الناس لا تفهم إلا بالقوة..*


----------



## fredyyy (7 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ان *رأيت ظلم* الفقير
> ونزع الحق والعدل في البلاد
> *فلا ترتع* من الأمر.
> لان فوق العالي عاليا يلاحظ
> ...


 
*عالي يارب *

*ورأينا الظلم *

*فانزع كل خوف من قلوبنا ... أنت هناك من أجلنا *


----------



## fredyyy (7 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *أين أنت يا طنطاوى !!!!!!!!!!! *
> *نايم *
> *والبلد بتتحرق !!!!!!!!!!!!*





*أخي معنا خالق طنطاوي *

*معنا الذي لا ينام ... إله الهزيع الرابع لنا *

*وإن سرنا في النار ... لن تكون رائحة النار في ثيابنا *

*لم يفلت الزمام من يد إلهنا ... هو صاحب الكلمة الاخيرة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يعدى الامر ع خير ​*


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2011)

لو الخبر صح يبقى فين الجيش؟
المسيحيين الى هناك مش هيسكتو ولو صح الكلام ده هتحصل مشاكل كبيرة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مارس 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *أخي معنا خالق طنطاوي *
> 
> *معنا الذي لا ينام ... إله الهزيع الرابع لنا *
> 
> ...



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

نعم ، بالحق قلت أخى
فإلهنا لا ينعس ولا ينام
وهو وعدنا بالمعونة لكى نحتمل ما لا طاقة لنا به

ولكن المسؤل الأرضى يجب أن يقوم بواجبه ، يجب ألاّ يستسلم لهذه العصابة التى تريد تحويله إلى مجرد طرطور ، إستخدمته كقنطرة ، ثم ستلقى به فى سلة المهملات ، مثلما فعلوا سابقاً مع محمد نجيب ، فى ظروف مشابهة

نحن ندعوه للتصرف الحازم اللائق بسمعته وسمعة جيش مصر الباسل

وألا يترك شرفه وشرف الجيش المصرى للمرمغة فى التراب على أيدى هذه الجماعة الحقيرة المعادية لمصر ، أصحاب مقولة : طظ فى مصر


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 مارس 2011)

*مفيش غير الصلا
مش معقول نوافق ان الجيش يدخل فى معركة قتالية مع هؤلاء البربر
وليس معقول ان نترك كنيستنا بلا بناء ولا نرضى بتفير المكان
ولكن نطلب من الرب ان  ينصر اولاده
​*


----------



## mero0o0o (8 مارس 2011)

yaraaaaaaaaab nwr besrtehom w e7my knstk w etsrf enta kolna mstneen radk


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مارس 2011)

*المثل يقول الوقاية خير من العلاج

فلو كان الجيش المصرى - من البداية - أظهر تصميمه على منع ذلك الإجرام ، لما وصل الأمر لهذه الحالة

وبالعكس ، فإنه سكت عن إجرام البعض منه هو ، والذين هم جيش الإخوان الجبان الذين هاجموا الأديرة بالمدرعات

والآن ، إن إستمر طنطاوى فى التخاذل ، فإن الإنفلات سيزيد

الفرصة الآن ، لكى يحمى مصر كلها منهذه العصابة المجرمة
ولكى يحمى شرفه وشرف وسمعة الجيش المصرى*


----------



## noraa (8 مارس 2011)

متهيالى لو الناس مخضعتش للجيش هيبق هو كمان ملوش لازمة والدنيا هتبق خراببببب


----------

